

Show HN: STARY – The World's Lightest Electric Vehicle - wildboarcharlie
http://www.stary.io/

======
wildboarcharlie
Kickstarter here: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/staryboards/stary-
world...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/staryboards/stary-worlds-best-
electric-skateboard-get-yours-fo)

------
ChrisGranger
I'm a little bit confused as to why the campaign prominently says "No Motor"
when it obviously has a motor.

